# Am I crazy?



## kdm68 (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm awaiting my first appt in April with an Endo DR. I've posted here before and the response I got was that I needed to see another DR rather the ENT that said I didn't need any meds. and/or follow up. To recap:

I've had two ultrasounds. The first last April that they found 3-4 nodules. They measured them and sent me to ENT. I also had a TSH and Free T4 last April at the same time my OBGYN ordered the first ultrasound. TSH and T4 were normal. I think TSH was 1.33 that time. So, I went to ENT, he said that the nodules were not big enough to biopsy and scheduled a second ultrasound for Oct. to check it. So, I went in Oct. and ultrasound tech. said she couldn't hardly measure a nodule, because my thyroid was so irregular. She said I had a goiter. Went to the ENT after this ultrasound and told the nurse that I've been having many symptoms of hypo. She wrote them all down in my chart. Then ENT DR. says he thinks I'm fine and I don't need another ultrasound. I asked then why do I feel the way I do and have symptoms? He scheduled another TSH. That was normal again (It was similar to the first one).

OK - so here I am now waiting to see the Endo DR and I swear I can feel that my thyroid has grown. Most days I can feel pressure when swallowing in my throat and it also feels like something is pushing on my glands in my neck under my jaw bone. So, am I crazy? Is this possible to feel this? I didn't feel it like this back in Oct.

One more quick question - Is hearing loss anything to do with thyroid issue? :confused0064:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kdm68 said:


> I'm awaiting my first appt in April with an Endo DR. I've posted here before and the response I got was that I needed to see another DR rather the ENT that said I didn't need any meds. and/or follow up. To recap:
> 
> I've had two ultrasounds. The first last April that they found 3-4 nodules. They measured them and sent me to ENT. I also had a TSH and Free T4 last April at the same time my OBGYN ordered the first ultrasound. TSH and T4 were normal. I think TSH was 1.33 that time. So, I went to ENT, he said that the nodules were not big enough to biopsy and scheduled a second ultrasound for Oct. to check it. So, I went in Oct. and ultrasound tech. said she couldn't hardly measure a nodule, because my thyroid was so irregular. She said I had a goiter. Went to the ENT after this ultrasound and told the nurse that I've been having many symptoms of hypo. She wrote them all down in my chart. Then ENT DR. says he thinks I'm fine and I don't need another ultrasound. I asked then why do I feel the way I do and have symptoms? He scheduled another TSH. That was normal again (It was similar to the first one).
> 
> ...


Yes; hearing loss can be from thyroid issues.

If I were in your shoes, I would demand RAIU (radioactive uptake scan.) Ultra-sounds have their limitations. RAIU would show everything. You want to make sure you do not have cancer.

http://www.suite101.com/content/autoimmune-hearing-loss-a17244

http://jcem.endojournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/81/8/2768

Put thyroid and hearing loss in your search engine. You will turn up hundreds of articles.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

kdm68 said:


> I'm awaiting my first appt in April with an Endo DR. I've posted here before and the response I got was that I needed to see another DR rather the ENT that said I didn't need any meds. and/or follow up. To recap:
> 
> I've had two ultrasounds. The first last April that they found 3-4 nodules. They measured them and sent me to ENT. I also had a TSH and Free T4 last April at the same time my OBGYN ordered the first ultrasound. TSH and T4 were normal. I think TSH was 1.33 that time. So, I went to ENT, he said that the nodules were not big enough to biopsy and scheduled a second ultrasound for Oct. to check it. So, I went in Oct. and ultrasound tech. said she couldn't hardly measure a nodule, because my thyroid was so irregular. She said I had a goiter. Went to the ENT after this ultrasound and told the nurse that I've been having many symptoms of hypo. She wrote them all down in my chart. Then ENT DR. says he thinks I'm fine and I don't need another ultrasound. I asked then why do I feel the way I do and have symptoms? He scheduled another TSH. That was normal again (It was similar to the first one).
> 
> ...


I really hope your endo is a good listener and will treat you according to your symptoms, not just your levels. The levels don't always tell the story. For me, my levels were normal too, 1 point something, everything 'looked' fine. I had very high thyroid antibodies and a goiter that kept growing. You're not crazy. It wasn't until my thyroid was out that I realized just how huge that thing was in my neck. It was affecting my breathing while sleeping, and sometimes I felt 'strangled'. Please keep us posted.
:hugs:


----------



## NCRedhead (Oct 11, 2010)

I am with Andros.... you deserve to have the right tests. TSH is just not a good test of hormone levels... you need free T3 and free T4 as well as radioactive scan. This is pretty much what I heard for 2 years and finally found a doctor who ran the right tests. So just keep pushing!


----------



## Pisces1969 (Dec 11, 2010)

My tests were all "normal" too, but the goiter kept growing for whatever reason, and after it was removed my surgeon told me it had indeed been pushing against my windpipe - I said to him - "So, I WASN'T CRAZY after all?" Nope. I wasn't crazy and you probably aren't either. Shop for a doc that will listen to what you're saying, not just looking at blood work numbers.:hugs:


----------



## kdm68 (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks to all of you for making me feel that I'm not crazy. When I asked about the hearing loss, it's because I was feeling like my hearing was going recently. Well, yesterday morning I developed tinnitus. It's not gone away yet, so again, not sure if this is related or will just go away in a few days. Luckily, it's just a low dull humm noise, so not too annoying.

So, should I wait til April to see the endo (soonest i could get) or should I call my obgyn who I like a lot and ask what I should do? she's the one who sent me to the ENT dr. who did nothing, but she was fine with giving me the referral to the endo.

explode


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

kdm68 said:



> Thanks to all of you for making me feel that I'm not crazy. When I asked about the hearing loss, it's because I was feeling like my hearing was going recently. Well, yesterday morning I developed tinnitus. It's not gone away yet, so again, not sure if this is related or will just go away in a few days. Luckily, it's just a low dull humm noise, so not too annoying.
> 
> So, should I wait til April to see the endo (soonest i could get) or should I call my obgyn who I like a lot and ask what I should do? she's the one who sent me to the ENT dr. who did nothing, but she was fine with giving me the referral to the endo.
> 
> explode


I had the tinnitus too. It is more than likely related. My input is if you have any doctor, no matter what specialty, that is willing to listen and treat you, jump on it! Thyroid conditions, especially those of us with 'normal' levels have a hard time of it when it comes to getting diagnosed and treated properly. 
Another thing you can do is call every couple of days to check to see if there are any cancellations. Usually there are and you could get in sooner.


----------



## Linda60188 (Jan 27, 2011)

A couple of suggestions. When I tried to get into see the endo. dr. there was a long wait before available appointments. I asked to be put on a call list if they had any cancellations, and ended up getting in within a week and a half of my call.

I have a multinodular goiter. I had an ultrasound of the thyroid done before seeing him (under my GP's orders), and then after seeing him I had fine needle biopsy (ultrasound guided) of the four nodules that were large enough. The diagnosis came back benign. The endo. doctor referred me to a surgeon.

I saw the surgeon this week. This all took place before my original appointment date of 2/4/11. I will be having my thyroid removed 3/10/11: I have so many nodules all over my thyroid that this was best to do.

Sometimes you can have nodules on your thyroid, and still have normal blood levels. This is me.

Good luck.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Linda60188 said:


> A couple of suggestions. When I tried to get into see the endo. dr. there was a long wait before available appointments. I asked to be put on a call list if they had any cancellations, and ended up getting in within a week and a half of my call.
> 
> I have a multinodular goiter. I had an ultrasound of the thyroid done before seeing him (under my GP's orders), and then after seeing him I had fine needle biopsy (ultrasound guided) of the four nodules that were large enough. The diagnosis came back benign. The endo. doctor referred me to a surgeon.
> 
> ...


Good suggestion, Linda. Thank you for helping out! I'll bet you will be glad to get that thyroid out, won't you?

Please remind us of 3/10 so we can be w/you in prayer and spirit on that day.


----------



## kdm68 (Dec 28, 2010)

thanks you guys! You were all very helpful! I do have some good news. I called my mother-in-law yesterday about this (she's a peds. nurse). Well, she called her brother, my hubby's uncle and I guess mine too.  He's a well known anesthesiologist at a major hospital here in town. I hadn't wanted to bother him, but my MIL paged him and he called right back. She told him of my issues and he told me to call a surgeon he knows well. I wasn't so sure I needed a surgeon yet, but he said that if the surgeon doesn't think it needs to come out, he'll start you on the meds and refer me to a IM doc. He didn't think an endo would help me, given their normal ways of only treating numbers.

When I called the surgeon's office, they were fabulous. It may be because of the referral from my uncle, but I was happy to talk with someone willing to listen. I'll be seeing him this coming Tuesday. Yeah!

I'll let you know what happens. I'm assuming that he'll send me for all the tests that the other ENT didn't, but we'll see. If he doesn't suggest them, I will ask for them because of all of you! Thanks Again.

hugs1


----------

